# Instabilidade - 12 a 18/04 - Corroios



## Lightning (19 Abr 2010 às 23:05)

Boas. 

Aqui vão os registos que efectuei durante a semana passada, marcada por aguaceiros por vezes fortes e algumas trovoadas. Espero que gostem.

As fotos estão por ordem (foto mais antiga para a mais recente, portanto, a primeira foto foi tirada na Segunda-feira logo no início do evento, e a última no Domingo).


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2010 às 00:05)

Boas fotos


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2010 às 00:06)

Boas fotos


----------

